# Microchipping a tiel?



## Set (Mar 14, 2011)

I'm sure everyone has figured out that I am in fact a paranoid parrot. 

None of my birds have bands, and though they are never outdoors without a cage, I still worry that maybe one day something might happen. A door left open or a window left open or something. 

But I've also read varying opinions on microchipping birds as small as cockatiels. So have you done it? Is there any risks with microchipping a small bird?


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Melgann (Jun 5, 2011)

When I was at the vet she said they could do it but they general don't do it on birds smaller than 120g as the chip is quite large and can be uncomfortable for them as cockatiels don't have the weight behind them and can also cause issues with flying again because the weight of chip.


----------



## AMSD (Nov 2, 2010)

I am a very paranoid parront also!
I'm trying to relax more so they don't miss out of 'life' due to being wrapped up in proverbial cotton wool! 
I actually asked the same question on here a few months ago and I don't remember anyone replying that had done it or knew much about it.
My avian vet practice does the procedure and encourages people to do it (even the little guys) but I never get further than the thinking stage myself.
I started thinking about the negatives (aside from the obvious surgery risks) like the fact that people would not really think to scan a cockatiel for a chip... Or if thoughtless, selfish people found them they would probably just keep them and not report them found and the chip would be pointless. 
I love the idea but think it will probably be many years of trialling this method in birds before it will be really effective.
That being said, people will need to start doing it if it is ever to become 'regular practise' right?


----------

